# Finally couldn't hold out any longer



## SargeTN (Jul 16, 2010)

Haven't logged on in a while. Had a thread in another forum tryin to choose a new conceal carry weapon. I've had my Sigma for a couple years, just wanted to get something smaller. Had been trying to decide between the Glock 27 and Springfield XD compacts until I went to the local range and saw the M&P 40C. I didn't know they had a compact version. As soon as I put it in my hand I knew I had to get it. So I did (along with a Beretta PX4 Storm that was on sale). Had to go to work for a few hours but as soon as I got off I went back and got some trigger time . Absolutely LOVED it. Groups very tight for a compact. Tighter in fact than some full size weapons I've fired. Just thought I'd get on here and say I really really like the M&P 40C.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

God I love those pistols. I have the exact same I carry as my concealed. For me it is hands down the most accurate thing I have shot. So accurate I am afraid to change the stock sights to night sites.

For mine I added a tlr-3 light and a ntac holster. Hands down the best "gun" invest I have ever purchased.


----------



## Map (Dec 1, 2010)

*congrats*

looks very good. i've been considering purchasing an m&p ever since I read an article about the us military and a couple of police departments sining with S&W for issuing m&p.


----------

